# Jessica Simpson...Hot or Not?



## BeneBaby (Jul 4, 2007)

Here's Jessica looking....cute. I like this dress, looks comfy too. But I am certain she's worn dresses like this before. Oh Well....it looks good on her. I also like the hair....is it me or is her face looking really shiny and new lately??

Hot or Not?


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Jul 4, 2007)

HOT . The dress and her hair look good and the color looks fab on her.


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jul 4, 2007)

She looks Hot. I think she just lost like 20 pounds or something.


----------



## luxotika (Jul 4, 2007)

I would say hot. It would be even hotter with some more volume in her hair!


----------



## brewgrl (Jul 4, 2007)

her blush is a MESS. not a big fan of casual dresses that scrape the floor though.


----------



## usersassychick0 (Jul 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif her blush is a MESS. not a big fan of casual dresses that scrape the floor though. same here, I hate casual floorlength dresses!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 4, 2007)

She looks pretty. Very casual, though.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Jul 4, 2007)

I think she looks great. For awhile she was starting to get weird.. But I love it! She looks hot


----------



## kittenmittens (Jul 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif her blush is a MESS. not a big fan of casual dresses that scrape the floor though. agree! it looks like she might trip on it, but otherwise she looks good!


----------



## Marisol (Jul 4, 2007)

Its ok.


----------



## magosienne (Jul 4, 2007)

it's ok, she looks cute.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jul 4, 2007)

I really like that dress. It looks good on her. Her face does look a lil skinny.


----------



## babyangel (Jul 4, 2007)

I like this on her. Nick Lachey who lol.

*Babyangel *


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jul 4, 2007)

I like her hair and the colour of the dress but not the length. Knee length would have been pretty though. She's lookinh much better and it looks like she's really taking care of herself a lot more.


----------



## Jessica (Jul 4, 2007)

I think she looks adorable in that dress!!!!


----------



## girlie2010 (Jul 4, 2007)

hot


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 4, 2007)

nice dress but i wouldnt wear it out if it was so long


----------



## chantelle8686 (Jul 4, 2007)

wow she looks great!!!

but would be better if dress was knee length. not so long , she looks radiant tho!!!


----------



## Bexy (Jul 4, 2007)

I think she looks really hot. Love it.


----------



## susanks1 (Jul 4, 2007)

hot


----------



## MindySue (Jul 4, 2007)

i dont like it!


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 5, 2007)

I like that style as a long top but not as a dress.


----------



## monniej (Jul 5, 2007)

very pretty! the dress does seem a bit too long.


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 5, 2007)

I wish I had her arms  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jul 5, 2007)

It's cute and simple, it's a bit too long though.


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 5, 2007)

Colour looks great with her skin.


----------



## Salope (Jul 5, 2007)

The color is great for her and the dress is cute but I wish it were shorter. She looks like she's going to trip and fall. Also, the outfit needs MORE accessories. It's so 'blah"!


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Jul 5, 2007)

HOT...the color is GREAT!


----------



## MissOli (Jul 5, 2007)

sorry but it's abit too long


----------



## Barbette (Jul 5, 2007)

is she becoming buddhist?


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jul 6, 2007)

I like her makeup and hair, but the dress I think would look better if it was a shirt, a tube type thing.


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 7, 2007)

I LOVE the color of the dress.


----------



## ivette (Jul 8, 2007)

not bad


----------



## adrianavanessa (Sep 14, 2007)

hot


----------



## lglala84 (Sep 15, 2007)

She is so adorable...I like the dress even though it looks a bit too long...I miss her on the Newlyweds


----------



## han (Sep 15, 2007)

hot


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Sep 15, 2007)

i LOVE the dress and it looks good on her but what is up with that blush?!!!! it looks like a bruise.


----------



## mayyami (Sep 15, 2007)

mm, i wouldn't say hot, but it's not like it's not. :}


----------



## Sarah84 (Sep 15, 2007)

the dress is way too long IMO, apart from that she looks cute


----------



## Karren (Sep 15, 2007)

HOT... love the color and the cut of her dress...


----------



## Nox (Sep 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Its ok. Yeah. Just okay. Though I think the mango color was strategically out-competing her orange skin so no one would notice her over-tanned self.


----------



## chocobon (Sep 15, 2007)

Not!


----------



## charish (Sep 16, 2007)

i think she looks cute, the dress is a little long though.


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 16, 2007)

She looks beautiful


----------



## Jessiica69 (Sep 16, 2007)

She looks good but I think the dress is a little too long.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Sep 16, 2007)

the dress is cute.


----------

